# My new stuff



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share some new stuff I managed to pick up for my tank-Still dont have lights but am looking to purchase some...But ne how here is what I have for now.....


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

lookin good, wheres the lunar wrasse you wanted? hellolights.com


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acb said:


> lookin good, wheres the lunar wrasse you wanted? hellolights.com


Thanks-I had a wrasse-But the guyI let clean and take care of the tank decided he would kill it....There are some new fish yet that haven't been pictired....


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

that sucks....this one is your tank right? i forgot you were in AK..so shippings probably alot from hellolights, what kind of lights were you looking for?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acb said:


> that sucks....this one is your tank right? i forgot you were in AK..so shippings probably alot from hellolights, what kind of lights were you looking for?


True that Sir....

Yes this one is my tank.I have added a few things that need to be rearranged,and still need to add a few sand sifters of some sort-

As far as lighting goes-This is where I usually fail-I have no clue on what I need or want sir-

I do know however that down the road I would like just a few corals,load the tank with rock,and add a few more stock(but very minmal due to tank size right now..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

o very nice flame angel looks great SIR


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> o very nice flame angel looks great SIR


Appreciate the kind words BM-They sure do have an attitude though for being an angel


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

AK - great looking flame. Get some more pics of him for us. IMO a Flame is one of the best looking fish for a SW tank out there.



> As far as lighting goes-This is where I usually fail-I have no clue on what I need or want sir-


Ok, so you want to have some corals down the road. To figure out what lighting you need, lets do this in the proper order. First, look around on the net and find a few good on-line coral providers. Take a look through all the various corals on their site, then find another site and do the same. Get a feel for what corals you like, dislike, and what to have down the road for your tank. Once you have an idea if you want to do just Soft corals, or just LPS, or just SPS, or a mix of soft/LPS, or LPS/SPS, etc... Depending on what you want to keep will determine what light source you should look into.

Everyone always does this process backwards, and picks a light fixture, then inquires what can I keep with "X" lighting. The actual process is to pick your corals, then pick a light source that matches up with the corals you want.

e.g. If you wanted to do a tank with nothing but soft corals, then Metal Halides really are not needed unless you want to have them. However, if you what to do SPS, then you will have to go with Halides. Then, if you know that you want to do Montipora you can go with a 150w bulb, but if you want to do Acros you will probably need to go with a 250w.

Soooooo, go pick the corals that you want to keep, then we can design a lighting system for you.

There are a lot of members here that are more than willing to help out. Lighting is one of the most missunderstood aspects of Reef keeping; however, it is also one of the most important.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alrighty then Sir-

This will take me a bit of time due to lack of time-But I will go and have alook at some corals and get back to you on this one....

Appreciate the info CF


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

No worries! Glad to help.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

is that last fish a goby? that looks really emaciated has it been eating?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> is that last fish a goby? that looks really emaciated has it been eating?


Thanks Nismo-

He was eating like a champ and then quit for over a week-

I lost him yesterday finally.....Couldn't figure that one out...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> is that last fish a goby? that looks really emaciated has it been eating?


Thanks Nismo-

He was eating like a champ and then quit for over a week-

I lost him yesterday finally.....Couldn't figure that one out...
[/quote]

sorry o hear you lost one, sometimes its already too late by the time ou get them..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> is that last fish a goby? that looks really emaciated has it been eating?


Thanks Nismo-

He was eating like a champ and then quit for over a week-

I lost him yesterday finally.....Couldn't figure that one out...
[/quote]

sorry o hear you lost one, sometimes its already too late by the time ou get them..
[/quote]

Yeah it sure is-
But on another note-I got some plans for this tank in the near future-Should be lighting added next week and then some corals to follow-As with a ton more of live rock,and a few sifters also...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> is that last fish a goby? that looks really emaciated has it been eating?


Thanks Nismo-

He was eating like a champ and then quit for over a week-

I lost him yesterday finally.....Couldn't figure that one out...
[/quote]

sorry o hear you lost one, sometimes its already too late by the time ou get them..
[/quote]

Yeah it sure is-
But on another note-I got some plans for this tank in the near future-Should be lighting added next week and then some corals to follow-As with a ton more of live rock,and a few sifters also...
[/quote]

oh no your stepping up, a 125 is going to be expensive to run as a reef.. i hope you have deep pockets..

if the lighting si on the way then i guess you already have one of the more expensive componenets covered, what kind of lighting did you decide on?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> is that last fish a goby? that looks really emaciated has it been eating?


Thanks Nismo-

He was eating like a champ and then quit for over a week-

I lost him yesterday finally.....Couldn't figure that one out...
[/quote]

sorry o hear you lost one, sometimes its already too late by the time ou get them..
[/quote]

Yeah it sure is-
But on another note-I got some plans for this tank in the near future-Should be lighting added next week and then some corals to follow-As with a ton more of live rock,and a few sifters also...
[/quote]

oh no your stepping up, a 125 is going to be expensive to run as a reef.. i hope you have deep pockets..

if the lighting si on the way then i guess you already have one of the more expensive componenets covered, what kind of lighting did you decide on?
[/quote]

Lets just say my pockets are as deep as needed Sir-
Yeah I'm gonna step up to the 125 I believe-if not something very simalair to it-
Lighting I will post up links to them tomarrow for everyone-Leaveing work and dont have the time right now-
I went with something very nice though-LOL


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> is that last fish a goby? that looks really emaciated has it been eating?


Thanks Nismo-

He was eating like a champ and then quit for over a week-

I lost him yesterday finally.....Couldn't figure that one out...
[/quote]

sorry o hear you lost one, sometimes its already too late by the time ou get them..
[/quote]

Yeah it sure is-
But on another note-I got some plans for this tank in the near future-Should be lighting added next week and then some corals to follow-As with a ton more of live rock,and a few sifters also...
[/quote]

oh no your stepping up, a 125 is going to be expensive to run as a reef.. i hope you have deep pockets..

if the lighting si on the way then i guess you already have one of the more expensive componenets covered, what kind of lighting did you decide on?
[/quote]

Lets just say my pockets are as deep as needed Sir-
Yeah I'm gonna step up to the 125 I believe-if not something very simalair to it-
Lighting I will post up links to them tomarrow for everyone-Leaveing work and dont have the time right now-
I went with something very nice though-LOL
[/quote]

cool man, well what ever tank you upgrade to get a drilled one, a sump will make a world of difference in the quality of keep a reef system, it will give you place to dose all your additives a place to set up the skimmer you will need and most importantly a place to setup a fuge, lighting it 24/7 wil keep your ph stable, the bennies far out weight the cost..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> cool man, well what ever tank you upgrade to get a drilled one, a sump will make a world of difference in the quality of keep a reef system, it will give you place to dose all your additives a place to set up the skimmer you will need and most importantly a place to setup a fuge, lighting it 24/7 wil keep your ph stable, the bennies far out weight the cost..


Agreed ^^^

Definitely go the drilled route. A built in overflow with a large sump will make a world of difference in filtation along with tons of LR. Adding a Fuge with macro algae and some additional LR will go very, very far for you. Plus, once your corals start growing you can use the Fuge to grow out frags. You can do either the 24/7 fuge lighting or a reverse lighting cycle. That way, as Nismo Driver stated it will help stablize your ph (since ph drops at night), and give the macro algae and/or coral frags time to resperate during the day.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is my lighting specs-that is on the way....

Outer orbits-
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...mp;pcatid=15486

I went with the 36 inch model for my 40 gal brdr-

Should this be sufficient to run a reef setup with....Or at least a few corals.......



Coldfire said:


> cool man, well what ever tank you upgrade to get a drilled one, a sump will make a world of difference in the quality of keep a reef system, it will give you place to dose all your additives a place to set up the skimmer you will need and most importantly a place to setup a fuge, lighting it 24/7 wil keep your ph stable, the bennies far out weight the cost..


Agreed ^^^

Definitely go the drilled route. A built in overflow with a large sump will make a world of difference in filtation along with tons of LR. Adding a Fuge with macro algae and some additional LR will go very, very far for you. Plus, once your corals start growing you can use the Fuge to grow out frags. You can do either the 24/7 fuge lighting or a reverse lighting cycle. That way, as Nismo Driver stated it will help stablize your ph (since ph drops at night), and give the macro algae and/or coral frags time to resperate during the day.
[/quote]

I have a 125 that is drilled already for a sump-(It's the one that hold all our redbellies babies).So I can go that route eventually...But I'm not ready for that big of a tank yet..But it is comming soon I believe....N e how appreciate all the info-I have to learn a bit more before I get totally ost here...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bought a cheap light for the time being-So I can get some pics of everything tomarrow-

Also bout a kewl new coral but forgot the name already and have a few mushrooms on the way and a huge rock that has been established for over 10 years in someones tank-So it should get a good start on things in my new tank....Just thought I would share...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just a few more new things added to the tank.Not the greatest pics-But I'll live with them for now...


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice start you have there.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow dude that little fish looks like a baby croc head sticking out of the sand. the eyeball thing on the dorsal totally thru me. nice zoos and in pic 1 what is the new addition? the green thing or the mushroom???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> wow dude that little fish looks like a baby croc head sticking out of the sand. the eyeball thing on the dorsal totally thru me. nice zoos and in pic 1 what is the new addition? the green thing or the mushroom???


Thanks Dan-Appreciate the kind words-

In the first pic-I bought a huge rock that has been established for well over 10 years-It has all kinds of life on it-Everything in that pic is new to me...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

that is a cool goby or actually is that a blennie?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> that is a cool goby or actually is that a blennie?


I just buy it and unfortunately,I can't remember what it actually is-Alls I know is he moves alot of sand around....I'm gonna try my hand at some nicer pics tomarrow.

What about my lighting on the next page back-Is it going to be suitable to run other corals and what nots....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

what was the wattage of the Mh in the 36 you got?

either way it should be fine, some coral you might have to move towards the middle closer to the light but its a nice fixture

good choice

i have the sunpod which is more or less the same thing with out the t5's, i wanted an outer orbit but there just too wide for my 20 l, that should be perfect for a 40..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> what was the wattage of the Mh in the 36 you got?
> 
> either way it should be fine, some coral you might have to move towards the middle closer to the light but its a nice fixture
> 
> ...


2-250 watt HQI- 4-39 watt t5 HO-total is 656 watts over a 40 gal brdr-

It will be interesting to see how it works...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> what was the wattage of the Mh in the 36 you got?
> 
> either way it should be fine, some coral you might have to move towards the middle closer to the light but its a nice fixture
> 
> ...


2-250 watt HQI- 4-39 watt t5 HO-total is 656 watts over a 40 gal brdr-

It will be interesting to see how it works...
[/quote]

your set with that over a 40 gal

get your water stable and tank estabished a bit longer until your are familiar with your paramitars and you willl be set for most any coral as long as you aclimate and position correctly with that much PAR


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated Nismo-

Thought it would work for my needs (for now)..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude where the full tank shot.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> dude where the full tank shot.


I actually took some today along with alittle video of things-Should be uploaded and posted later today....


----------

